
Some A.I. experts are concerned about a lack of transparency in OpenAI's GPT-3 - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/gpt-3-is-an-amazing-research-tool-openai-isnt-sharing-the-code-d048ba39bbfd
======
mellosouls
Actual Title:

GPT-3 Is an Amazing Research Tool. But OpenAI Isn’t Sharing the Code.

